# Better, Worse, The Same? *Riding Videos*



## drop_your_reins (Nov 4, 2007)

Trotting-Before
Your hands are moving, the should be still. When you post, you throw your hips, it should be a little more natural and less obvious. Because you have a locked gripping knee, your lower calf swings. You have little or no bend at the elbow, or where you have a bend at the elbow it looks like you have piano hands. 

Trotting, After:
Your hands are much more still, and you have a much better bend at the elbow. Your posting is much more relaxed, but I would like to see it improve even a bit more. You still push off your toes to post, causing a locked knee, and a swinging lower leg, but it is improved since the first video, to improve is a good thing. 

Tips:
When you post, try not to think about it too much (maybe because you were being taped?).. When you think too hard it becomes less consistant, you may have a couple nice posting moves, and then a really shallow one, then a forced one. Just let it come naturally. 

Grip with your lower calf, not your knee. That will help relax your posting as well, since you won't be pushing yourself out of your seat with your feet (also why your leg swings), but with your abs and lower calf. 

Post without stirrups, that will strengthen your seat and help you build lower calf muscle to grip with. 

Cantering-Before
Your leg is swinging here also, grip with your lower calves, not your knees! You also pump with your upper body too much (which got better towards the end of the video). Your hands should be following the motion of the horse's neck at the canter. Your hands are either still or moving up and down, rather than back and forth. Both transitions were lovely, though. (From what I could tell on the downward transition, the jump standard was in the way lol)

Cantering-After
very nice flying changes! =] Your leg is still swinging, but again it is more subtle. You have a better bend at the elbows. Your seat is much better, and so are your hands. It looks like you pump with your body a little bit, but I think it is much improved. 

Tips
I would like to see a more still upper body. You can move with the stride of the horse, but it should be subtle and not "pumping". I think the biggest way to improve this, is stirrupless work.

A little more movement of the hands at the canter, following the motion of the neck (although you have this down pretty well).. This is one of my struggles right now, I've always had very soft still hands until the past 4-5 months I never followed the motion of the horse's neck. You should be springy in the elbow, allowing for the motion of the horse's neck. Now I'm talking more to myself here, lol. 

A stronger lower calf contact. This will help the swinging lower leg. Stirrupless work again, here. 


So to answer your question, I think you've improved quite a bit! =]


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

I'm not a huge English person, but I agree with the "pumping." But the flying lead changes were impressive!


----------



## MysticRealm (Feb 28, 2008)

Thanks guys
The reason my posting seems odd is that when I took dressage lessons this last month the instructor found that when I was posting I was not posting straight up and down but instead my butt was going side to side as I was posting. When I did a more exagerrated high post the swinging in my bum went away so to get the feel of straightness I am practising that type of post but it is hard and unatural for me still.
The pumping and lower leg are the biggest demons in my riding.
Getting my horse off his forehand is also extremely hard as he is built downhill.

If you can critique the horse too that would be great.

He's usually good about his lead changes now (sure wasn't when I first got him) but he did actually miss his hind end on the first one but it is more hidden due to the people in the way.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

I "pump" as well when I'm loping a horse. I've talked to a couple people and one said it was because I'm busty, another said it could be because of back problems.


----------



## drop_your_reins (Nov 4, 2007)

FGR- that's interesting, because until recently I've never "pumped" at the canter. Lately, I've noticed myself do it once in a while (usually after I've been riding a while). None of my instructors have called me out on it, but I can feel it myself. And I've recently started getting lower back pain, that shows up a lot when I ride for a good 1/2 hour or longer. It kills me when I try to half seat a whole way of the ring at the trot or canter. It could be because I'm busty too.

Wow, I've never made that connection, LOL.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

What kind of saddle are you using on him?


----------



## MysticRealm (Feb 28, 2008)

my saddle is an Amerigo (starts with an F) it was custom fitted and made for me and my horse.
Well I figured out how to stop my lower leg from swinging. I grip to much with the back of my legs. I need to sink down into my thighs and not jam myself down into my stirrups. I need slightly more contact with my knee (not gripping but having even contact throughout my leg).
We see if really working on that (my thighs hurt from it haha cuase those muscles gotta work) if that will transfer on into my upperbody.


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

Are you wondering about you or the horse? Because to me they both looked the same except like in your hands. When you canter, you seem to be moving your hips way too much, much more than he is moving, its almost as if your pushing him to go faster and he just won't. In the trot, you seem bouncy, even though your posting. Your hands are bouncy and you seem to be leaning forward too much.


----------



## MysticRealm (Feb 28, 2008)

thanks for the critique


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

I'm not sure what is ultimately causing the mobility in your position. I really looks unnatural. 
Do you have the chance to do a lot of non-stirrup work? maybe it's a problem with lower leg and back musculature which makes it difficult for you to maintain a quiet position.


----------



## MysticRealm (Feb 28, 2008)

I do have back/ab problems. Even with an instructor watching me do ab exercises like crunches and all different types of ab exercises, making sure my movements are correct I never feel it in my abs, I only feel it in my back.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Have you had the chance to work with different trainers? Maybe it's the teaching style of your current instructor that just doesnt work well with your learning style. It sounds like your instructor is a younger lady/fellow? with not the teaching experience that you might require.

Good for you for working out. I wish more riders would follow that example.


----------



## MysticRealm (Feb 28, 2008)

Thanks but my trainer is fabulous with tons of experience in many high ranking shows. Me and my horse are doing fabulous under him, I just gotta start working a little harder on my position


----------

